# Jae Bueno Has Passed Away



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Jae Bueno, the photography legend has passed away. He will be missed by the entire Lowrider Community, his family, and friends. Thanks Jae for being the person that you were. :angel: R.I.P. my friend.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

sorry to hear this, my prayers go out to his family and friends :angel:


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

RIP GOD BLESS YOUR FAMILIA THE GODS GOT A NEW CAMERA MAN IN HEAVEN SHINE ONNNNNN..........:angel:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

VALLES 65 DROP said:


> RIP GOD BLESS YOUR FAMILIA THE GODS GOT A NEW CAMERA MAN IN HEAVEN SHINE ONNNNNN..........:angel:



:thumbsup:


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

:angel:

RIP to a great man


----------



## LoOpY (Dec 1, 2008)

*Our prayers go out to his family:angel: from the LO LOW'S C.C. family:worship::angel:*


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

RIP


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I miss him already...:yessad:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:angel:...RIP our condolences go out to his familia and friends


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

RIP, CONDOLENCES AND MUCH RESPECTS TO HIS FAM AND LOVED ONES :angel:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Rest in heaven


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Rip Jae Bueno! 
From GOODTIMES bike club


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

RIP JAE BUENO:angel:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

:angel: R.I.P. TO A GREAT MAN,RIDE IN PEACE BROTHER,OUR CONDOLENCES GO OUT TO HIS FAMILY AND LOVED ONES.YOU WILL BE MISSED HOMIE! :angel:

OLDIES CAR CLUB


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

SAD NEWS...REST IN PEACE BROTHER


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

RIP JAE BUENO :angel:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Much love and respect. Rest In Peace my friend


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*R.I.P. MY BROTHER U WILL ALWAYS BE IN OUR HART UNTIL WE MEET AGAIN:angel::tears:*


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*Our prayers go out to his family:angel: from my Car Club Familia. Rest In Peace Carnal. :angel:*​


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear he will be missed may he rest piece may God bless the family always much love and respect Roy Castillo


----------



## AirbrushJack83 (Mar 5, 2012)

My prayer go out to the family and friends. He will be missed but never forgotten.


----------



## townbizzness (Mar 25, 2010)

Rip jae bueno


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

REST IN PEACE. OUR PRAYERS GO OUT TO HIS FAMILY AN FREINDS. FROM: THE BOMBCLUB!


----------



## 64 For Life (Mar 19, 2013)

:angel:


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

Terrible news, Prayers go out for him and all his loved ones.


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

he will be missed rest in peace MR JAE BUENO:angel:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

RIP MY BROTHER...


----------



## TINYROTTY (Apr 8, 2008)

RIP Mr.Jae Bueno.


----------



## TIMELESSCLASSICS. (Jun 5, 2008)

Rest in peace jae bueno from the TIMELESS CLASSICS C.C....!


----------



## Smiley77 (Dec 22, 2011)

RIP Jae Bueno Our prayers too all his family


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:tears: SPEACHLESS.







:angel:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:worship:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:tears::angel:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

God bless him and his family:angel:He was a true rider that touched everyone from coast to coast with his amazing work.


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

El Aztec Pride said:


>


R.I.P FROM OLD MEMORIES EAST SIDE:angel:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

One day i ask his premission to use this photo for a flyer....











He said.....

[/QUOTE]

Sure, as long as you do not alter it or remove my logo.[/QUOTE]


Here's what we came up with....




_He inspired me to become a photographer. Another legend is gone. Prayers go out to him and his familia. Rest In Peace Carnal! _:angel:


----------



## angel dust 59 (Apr 20, 2011)

*GOD bless to the big homie my the lord provide in his home with strength*

:angel:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

May he R.I.P. and our condolences to his family from Best Of Friends Car Club and Bike Club.....:angel:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:tears: MAY U RIP MY FRIEND, FROM TOGETHER CC. :angel:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

:angel: GOD BLESS HIS SOUL,CONDOLENCES TO HIS FAMILY AND LOVED ONES :angel: R.I.P MR.JAE BUENO


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

:angel:


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

My condolences, GOD BLESS his family and friends he was a great person to know. He will be missed.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:angel: R.I.P. FRIEND :angel:


----------



## blvdbomba (Apr 12, 2011)

RIDE IN PIECE MY FRIEND:angel:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:tears:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:angel:keep riding in heaven


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

R.I.P friend we all miss u brother


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)

:angel: :tears:


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

R.I.P JAE THANKS for photo memories u gave us


----------



## JDIECAST (Nov 26, 2008)

*RIP*

SOMETIMES ITS HARD TO BELEAVE THAT WE SEE ARE FRIENDS LEAVE ITS SAD BUT SOONER OR LATER WE MEET UP ONE MORE TIME YOUR A LEGEND JAY IN THEE LOWRIDER WORLD YOU WILL NEVER BE FORGOTEN SO MANY GOOD TIMES YOU STEFF JOEY VERONICA ALL OF US GONNA MIS YOU BRO YOUR AN ICON JAY REST IN PEACE MY BROTHER


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

:angel:
Speachless... I still can't believe it.:tears:He was always at work, but he would stop to say hello. This is not a goodby FRIEND, but we will see you soon. Thank you and GOD BLESS. My condolences to Stephanie and the Kids.


----------



## LoOpY (Dec 1, 2008)

:angel:



:angel:


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Rip Mexhika


----------



## papi310 (Jun 3, 2011)

*REST IN PEACE "JAE" NOW GOD HAS YOU WITH HIM LOOKING DOWN ON ALL OF US YOU ARE NOW ONE OF LOWRIDERS ANGELS UPTHERE IN HEAVEN.....FROM ALL OF US......CITYLIFE CAR CLUB WEST LOS......IT WAS AN HONOR TO HAVE KNOWN YOU CARNAL.....:angel:*


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

:angel:RIP JAE YOU WILL BE MISSED


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

You are already missed my brother...


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Our prayers go out to his family from "United Styles Lowrider Family"*:angel:


----------



## relax63 (Mar 24, 2010)

G2G_Al said:


>


Rip .


----------



## LoOpY (Dec 1, 2008)

G2G_Al said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

BUMP. For a good FRIEND. We all miss u JAE


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

G2G_Al said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

*R.I.P Jae Bueno*:angel:


----------



## MR. FORD (Sep 14, 2006)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :tears: SPEACHLESS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:angel::angel:


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :tears: SPEACHLESS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS A NICE PICTURE OF JAE & STEPHANIE RIP JAE YOU WILL BE MISSED


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

RIP


----------



## justjdm photography (Jul 1, 2013)

It was a sad event to lose such a great man and friend. The services were well befitting Jae. His memorial viewing had over 1,000 visitors and his MASS and burial had well over 600 people. The Resurrection cemetery was LOCKED down by the vast people coming to attend his services. There was so much love there for Jae and his family. Danny D kicked ass on Jae's Casket and Joey Hernandez from techniques held down everything for the family. Class act gentlemen!. #RIPJAEBUENO #JAEBUENOLEGACY # RIDELOWWITHTHEANGELS


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:angel:


----------

